# to be a duck dog?



## iLoveEnzo (Dec 9, 2008)

by the way, Enzo is 4 years old boy....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would work on obedience before considering field work, it is potenetially a very dangerous sport for a dog that is not solid on recalls, staying, heeling and listening in general. But obedience can really be fun to teach for both you and Enzo - especially with positive methods 

Good luck


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

iLoveEnzo said:


> I hope Enzo can be a duck dog cause he is really high energy boy. Someone knows where can train him? Dose he need to meet a level of obedience first? His obedience is poor....:--sad:


*THIS* clip should give you some ideas.

EvanG


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Did that clip give you the insight you were looking for?

EvanG


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Enzo is a beautiful dog. I hope you can train him to meet your goals. I think dogs like to have a job and be told what to do. I bet he would like obedience. You asked if someone knows where you can train him, I would suggest obedience class.

Sharon is right, a disobedient duck dog can be dangerous. Did you watch Evan's video? Guns + boat + disobedient dog = disaster. And disobedient hunting dogs usually harass and chase wildlife (bad and illegal) instead of do their jobs.

The video gave a great tip how to get a wet dog into the boat w/out tipping it. The video makes it look so easy.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

boomers_dawn said:


> The video gave a great tip how to get a wet dog into the boat w/out tipping it. The video makes it look so easy.


You should see the whole video on DVD. It really is that easy. Or, as an old coach once said, "It's easy when you know how." 

EvanG


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

I have referred one of my puppy buyers to your video Evan. It seemed to be tailor made for his desires.
I think today I might go hike along the highways and gather enough pop cans to buy one just for myself.


----------

